# Sassy's slide show presentation



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is a slide show presentation of my Sassy girl. When it opens just click on her little girl picture and it will open. This show contains pictures of Sassy from the time she was about 6 months old thru last week. It also includes a couple of photos of me and Sassy at a local AKC dog show. She won Best in Breed and a 1st place that day.


http://photoshow.comcast.net/bratpak2/my_sassy_girl


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That was so neat!







You did a great job!!





















Sassy is such a lil' doll!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I forgot to say that this is the first slide show I have ever done. It recaps Sassy from about 5-6 months old through today (last week.) Tear stains and all, good and bad hair days.







But, mommy loves her.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!








That was WONDERFUL!
What a great program too!
So professional looking!!!
I want a girl malt that is as beautiful as Sassy!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That was really good!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

That is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!! What a great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow that was great! Sassy is such a beautiful girl and her mommy is very talented. Great job!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I couldn't get it to load for some reason I kept getting an error message


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW! Great job and tell Sassy she is quite the looker!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Very well done!! Sassy is gorgeous!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow that was just WONDERFUL!!!!! She sure is beautiful!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Pat,

That was just wonderful...thank you for sharing such a wonderful show with all of us. Sassy is a sweety and so are you.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Great job! Beautiful!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

that was so cute! it definitely made my day. thanks for sharing!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Sep 22 2005, 02:38 PM
> *that was so cute! it definitely made my day.  thanks for sharing!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102191*


[/QUOTE]

I loved the slide show. Sassy is just beautiful! You did a great job.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

----


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

she's lovely! and what a great slide show


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Seriously, Sassy is the most BEAUTIFUL malt I think I've ever seen! Where did you get her??!!














Oh, I almost forgot, the slide show was fab and very professional looking!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sassy is just beautiful and the slide show was great. I really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Sep 22 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Seriously, Sassy is the most BEAUTIFUL malt I think I've ever seen!  Where did you get her??!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thank you for the compliment. I got Sassy from a show breeder down in the Orlando, FL area, actually it is called Longwood, FL. 

Sassy's pedigree has some of the following names:

Nanack
Chrisman
Luvlane
Windsong
Westglyn
Barbarella
Thunderpaws
Bar None
Sun Canyon
Chatterbox
Two Be's


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy+Sep 22 2005, 06:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the compliment. I got Sassy from a show breeder down in the Orlando, FL area, actually it is called Longwood, FL. 

Sassy's pedigree has some of the following names:

Nanack
Chrisman
Luvlane
Windsong
Westglyn
Barbarella
Thunderpaws
Bar None
Sun Canyon
Chatterbox
Two Be's
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102312
[/B][/QUOTE]

My brother lives in Longwood/Heathrow and Ruby is Chrisman, well Chrisman and others, I haven't registered her yet so I don't know her full lineage. Once again, Sassy is gorgeous and looks like she has a great personality.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My brother lives in Longwood/Heathrow and Ruby is Chrisman, well Chrisman and others, I haven't registered her yet so I don't know her full lineage. Once again, Sassy is gorgeous and looks like she has a great personality.

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102325
[/QUOTE]

mimi2,
Your baby reminds me a lot of Sassy when she was a baby. As for personality, she has personality personified.







When she was younger and I would take her places shopping if I let her down she would dance down the isles on her back feet just showing off so that people would pay attention to her. She still dances when she meets new people. Lots of times when I take her places and she gets tired she will just lay on my arm. Then when she moves I get.........."oh my gosh, she is real.......I thought it was a stuffed animal you were carring around."







At that point Sassy knows everybody is talking about her and the show is on.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is gorgeous!!







so beautiful


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> My brother lives in Longwood/Heathrow and Ruby is Chrisman, well Chrisman and others, I haven't registered her yet so I don't know her full lineage. Once again, Sassy is gorgeous and looks like she has a great personality.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102325


mimi2,
Your baby reminds me a lot of Sassy when she was a baby. As for personality, she has personality personified.







When she was younger and I would take her places shopping if I let her down she would dance down the isles on her back feet just showing off so that people would pay attention to her. She still dances when she meets new people. Lots of times when I take her places and she gets tired she will just lay on my arm. Then when she moves I get.........."oh my gosh, she is real.......I thought it was a stuffed animal you were carring around."







At that point Sassy knows everybody is talking about her and the show is on.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102338
[/QUOTE]

Aww, thank you for the compliment....just wish Ruby had silky hair like Sassy! I need to put a more recent picture of her in here, she was only 5 months in my avitar.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Pat,
Sassy is one beautiful girl. Her good breeding is obvious in her looks. I admire you for keeping her in full coat. Your slide show was fantastic. You are quite talented in photography.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

That was great







Sassy is as beautiful as ever and I loved the slide show. I really need to take more photo's of Indy, I would love to be able to do a slide show , but I am not the worlds best at the photo part of the computer


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

That was beautiful, YOu have to be one proudy mommy of Sassy. She needs to be a model in a magizine . That was priceless
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Great show . Sassy is just beautifullllll







Love all her hair


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 22 2005, 08:31 PM
> *Thank you for the compliment. I got Sassy from a show breeder down in the Orlando, FL area, actually it is called Longwood, FL.
> 
> Sassy's pedigree has some of the following names:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You might enjoy this SM thread about pedigrees and seeing who is related to whom:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=1344&st=0


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, great job she is a beauty and the music was good also


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That was great!! What a beautiful baby you have


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't know how to put responses to each reply in one box other than to say.....thank you all so very much for the nice compliments. Sassy is the little girl that I never had and I am so very proud of her. Believe it or not this was my very first slide show presentation. Now if I can just figure out how to get it into the SM links and something special for my signature. I think I will PM LadyM.

Also thanks to everyone who has made us feel so welcome and at home on this forum. You guys are great.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sassy is such an angel. Always the Belle of the Ball. I absolutely love your slide show. Watched it several times as a matter of fact.

I need to learn how to do this. I could make a slide show featuring Billy - lol


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow! What a cutie! I give you sooo much credit to be able to work with hair that long... Kodie is full of pee after 4 days!! (Not to mention his horrible matts) I loved the show!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pat,

Sassy is gorgeous and her points are so well defined and so black! Yes, I am proud to say that Pico is related to her although he did not inherit those points. She has such a silky coat, too. Pico is cottony on his torso and I keep him in a puppy cut but I would let it grow out just once just to see what it would look like but my husband doesn't want him "sissified". 

Longwood is not far from Boca, is it? Pico was born in Weston and I visit my daughter in Boca several times a year and usually bring Pico with me. However, this year they will be getting a kitten for their son's birthday in November and prefer I not bring Pico this trip because he may traumatize the kitten. Little do they know that all that kitten has to do is hiss or wave his little paw and Pico will be out of there like a shot!

You have a lovely girl and the slide show was a delight! Congratulations!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh my goodness Sassy is gorgeous… wonderful, wonderful. You did a really good job. Love the music too


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Tearstains? Did you say tearstains? Where? I didnt see any!









Sassy is such a pretty girl and such a little lady







I just love pictures (dont we all?), and you did a great job on the presentation


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

You did an amazing job, wow!!!!







Sassy is one of the most beautiful malts ever!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Sep 23 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Tearstains? Did you say tearstains?  Where? I didnt see any!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yes, I do love furry pictures.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

MY Gosh, Sassy is such a beautiful little girl!! Quite the model too.. she seems to enjoy "posing" for the camera!! LOL
great job with the slide show.. loved it!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 22 2005, 10:51 AM
> *Here is a slide show presentation of my Sassy girl. When it opens just click on her little girl picture and it will open. This show also includes a couple of photos of me and Sassy at a local AKC dog show. She won Best in Breed and a 1st place that day.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I just saw this. SOOOOOO CUTE! What a little darling


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Too cute.
She is beautiful.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Sep 25 2005, 07:26 AM
> *MY Gosh, Sassy is such a beautiful little girl!!  Quite the model too.. she seems to enjoy "posing" for the camera!! LOL
> great job with the slide show.. loved it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103141*


[/QUOTE]


Terri, Actually Sassy hates taking pictures. She will try to hide when she sees the camera. And then when I get her where I want her to be her little mouth frowns, she will lay down if I ask her to sit. will walk away if I try to get her to stand....







When I took the pictures with the red pad and background I had set it up on the dining room table. She was captured









Thank you for the nice compliment, and to all of the others who have postd nice compliments................Thank you so much. You guys are the best.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy was good about posing and would sit "forever" while I took her picture.. but she was really just tolerating it... and though she was a happy little girl ..in 99% of her photos.. she is looking so "serious".


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a beautiful show of Sassy!!! red is DEFINITELY her color!









the music was good too, who is the artist?

ann marie and the "oh dear....does this mean my hair is going to be grown out again?" buttercup


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Sep 25 2005, 08:39 PM
> *what a beautiful show of Sassy!!! red is DEFINITELY her color!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thank you Ann Marie. The artist is "Jo Potter" and the song is "8 Circles" If you let the slide show keep going at the end it will show you the credits and I think you can click on her CD but I am not sure about that because I made the album so it can not be copied.

I have to laugh everytime I see you sign her as "The Buttercup" because we have always called Sassy "The Sassy Girl" and we call me "The Mommy" these babies make us act to goofy sometimes don't they?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Sassy is absolutely gorgeous! You did a fantastic job with the slide show. I really enjoyed it. Makes me want to let Belle's hair keep growing tho I doubt it will be quite that silky and beautiful. Job well done!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Sep 25 2005, 11:48 PM
> *Sassy is absolutely gorgeous! You did a fantastic job with the slide show.  I really enjoyed it.  Makes me want to let Belle's hair keep growing tho I doubt it will be quite that silky and beautiful.  Job well done!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thank you for the compliment. For everyone who has paid Sassy nice compliments I just wish you all could see her beautiful personality. She is truly as pretty inside and she is outside. She is truly a once in a lifetime little girl.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy+Sep 25 2005, 09:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Ann Marie. The artist is "Jo Potter" and the song is "8 Circles" If you let the slide show keep going at the end it will show you the credits and I think you can click on her CD but I am not sure about that because I made the album so it can not be copied.

I have to laugh everytime I see you sign her as "The Buttercup" because we have always called Sassy "The Sassy Girl" and we call me "The Mommy" these babies make us act to goofy sometimes don't they?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103352
[/B][/QUOTE]


I keep replaying the slideshow , it is great to watch and listen to as well. Our Littleman was just sitting on my lap here at the computer and he really seemed to like the music too. He is not one for music, so when he wanted up and just relaxed on my lap while the song was playing I knew he liked it. He kept looking back up at me like "hey Mom , this is pretty cool"


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom+Sep 28 2005, 11:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I keep replaying the slideshow , it is great to watch and listen to as well. Our Littleman was just sitting on my lap here at the computer and he really seemed to like the music too. He is not one for music, so when he wanted up and just relaxed on my lap while the song was playing I knew he liked it. He kept looking back up at me like "hey Mom , this is pretty cool"















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104330
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm glad you and "Littleman" enjoyed the slide show and the music. It was funny because when I first made the presentation the program chose the song. But of course I went back and listens to others, then all of a sudden it hit me, that song "8 Circles" was a great choice. Sassy's truly runs 8 cirlcles to my heart.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can't get it to load. Is there possibly something in my Security setup preventing it? I WANT to see it!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 2 2005, 08:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I can't get it to load either. I too want to see it


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh, I want to see it. It jsut won't load for me-keep getting an error message.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Something is wrong with the server I will get it straight on Monday when the assistance desk is open. Comcast updated something a couple of days ago and I guess it got something crossed up. Sorry for the inconvenience. I will let you know when it is working again.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Something is wrong with the server I will get it straight on Monday when the assistance desk is open. Comcast updated something a couple of days ago and I guess it got something crossed up. Sorry for the inconvenience. I will let you know when it is working again.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Pat!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 2 2005, 11:09 PM
> *Thanks Pat!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105582*


[/QUOTE]


Okay, The slide show presentation is back up and running.







WHEW! That was a job. The software company's server was down this weekend and messed up a lot of stuff. I think it is ok now, but if you should have a problem please let me know. Thanks, and enjoy the show.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Sassy is breathtakingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Oct 4 2005, 07:23 PM
> *Sassy is breathtakingly gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thank you.............her coat is a lot of work, but when I look at her when she is all clean and groomed I can't even think of cutting it.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I LOVED that! She doesn't look real-she looks like a stuffed toy. Just darling, thanks so much for sharing with all of us.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

WOW that was beautiful!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Just adorable! Sassy is a doll! You should be so proud of your little angel.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Oct 4 2005, 08:40 PM
> *I LOVED that! She doesn't look real-she looks like a stuffed toy. Just darling, thanks so much for sharing with all of us.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106222*


[/QUOTE]


It is funny that you say she doesn't look real. I have actually had people tell me that in person. 

Frosty's Mom Posted Today, 01:39 AM 
Just adorable! Sassy is a doll! You should be so proud of your little angel. 

That you so much for the sweet compliment. I am very proud mommy!

Nichole Posted Yesterday, 03:10 AM 
WOW that was beautiful! 
Thank you Nichole.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

to pat and sassy


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pat,

Sassy is sooo beautiful and the pictures are just gorgeous!!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

It worked! It worked! I finally managed to watch a video of a malt and the vidoe didnt stop and start!!



































I could watch it from the beginning to the end without stopping and starting!!

Oh Pat, that was just beautiful to watch. The music was perfect. It matched all the photos so well!

Congratulations on your first attempt.
















Sassy sure is a joy to look at.









Thank you for sharing.

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That was the first I have seen it too. I absolutely loved it and the music was just perfect. I could just feel the love.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

she is so pretty! you did a good job!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sassy is so beautiful. I loved seeing her as a puppy. You did a wonderful slide show. You will cherish it.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very cute! I can't wait til Cosy gets more hair! LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Pat what a beautiful presentation of Sassy, she is truly a doll and I loved the show very much







I have never been able to open it till just now on my new PC and I am so happy I have finally seen it, thank you so much for sharing it with us


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

You did a great job by collecting all these wonderful photos







I loved the silde show. Sassy is sure a beautiful maltese...I love her poses for the camera


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Fabulous slide show!







Sassy is so beautiful and graceful! Thank you for sharing that with us. I know it takes lots of work to keep her coat like that, well done, she's lovely.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Fabulous slide show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasa thinking the same thing, about the work involved in keeping her coat so lovely.







That was really incredible, Pat.







Not only the subject matter, which was divine, but the technical skill also. For your first attempt, you did a great job!







Sassy certainly looks like a little Diva! Or as Mary Poppins would say (and I say to Bonnie) "Practically perfect in every way!"


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Pat,

Your Sassy is so breathtaking. My husband and I have watched it several times with our Sassy.







I know your heart swells with pride and love for her. I'm sure her full coat must be a tremendous amount of work, but it is soooooo beautiful. Please keep posting more and more pictures of her. I am atempting to grow my Sassy's coat out and need the encouragement of seeing your Sassy's beautiful hair!! You really should have her model in pet magazines


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

She is so beautiful. You must be a very proud mommy!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It was beautiful! I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Awe.. she's so beautiful and talented!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Fay, I had forgotten about putting this slide show on here.







Thanks to all who have replied since Fay resurrected it







I made this show last September. I have sense gotten some better photos of Sassy. I should take the time to make a show with some of her current photos. 

Keeping her in full coat is a definite committment. It is a lot of work on bath day, but I enjoy seeing her hair float when she walks. Thanks again for all the nice compliments. 

Oh no mommy, are yous gonna takes my picure again? Don't yous fink yous haf anuff? ~Sassy


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Pat,

Sassy is absolutely gorgeous. I amazed at your talent for taking such beautiful pictures of her. It's obvious how much you love her.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh Wow!!!! That was AMAZING! Great job and the photos were stunning. I swear Sassy looks like a professional model. The poses you get are incredible. She poses for pictures better than most people. Okay enough of my rambling,lol.


----------

